# Attire for Women and children



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

I have no clothes to wear. I have a bunch of jeans, shorts, short skirts and short dresses (not minis) but above the knees and sheer tops. What should I buy? I was thinking of buying dresses. Which material is best? The closest I've been to that heat was Las Vegas and Texas. I have more winter than summer clothes. Help! 

I also have a 5 year old son and 1 year old daughter.  I read that they can't wear shorts is that true? What should they wear especially my daughter?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You'll find people wearing all sorts here and kids do wear shorts. You can wear above the knee. A lot of women will wear shorter than that too and sheer tops. It comes down to what you feel comfortable in and what you feel is respectable for this part of the world. We don't, as you now know, wear abayas or anything similar to that. I work for a very large architectural firm in this region and I wear shift dresses and cardigans or pants and jackets to the office. To go out, dresses (long or above the knee) or jeans (mainly) - now I consciously realize I don't really wear skirts haha! Technically, you are supposed to cover your shoulders in malls, but many don't. So, from what you've said, I would say get some tops that aren't sheer or some vests to go under them (cheaper!). Shopping for clothes here isn't that cheap but it's very westernized so you won't have a problem finding things here. Think about a couple of cardigans (do you call them that?) as they can be useful too. And for your tops, natural fabrics rather than man made.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

My 5 year old boy lives in shorts and shirts as do my friends daughters. 
The clothes you have sound fine! To be honest, as long as you're not flaunting and flashing flesh you will be fine. Weekends I tend to wear shorts and tees, as mainly at the park or beach,or dresses but if heading out shopping I do cover appropriately as in shoulders covered etc. a shawl is good to carry.
Work wise I wear trouser suits or skirts below the knee.
If you have sheer tops then place a vest under? 
Light clothing is good as it gets stinking hot and humid!


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> You'll find people wearing all sorts here and kids do wear shorts. You can wear above the knee. A lot of women will wear shorter than that too and sheer tops. It comes down to what you feel comfortable in and what you feel is respectable for this part of the world. We don't, as you now know, wear abayas or anything similar to that. I work for a very large architectural firm in this region and I wear shift dresses and cardigans or pants and jackets to the office. To go out, dresses (long or above the knee) or jeans (mainly) - now I consciously realize I don't really wear skirts haha! Technically, you are supposed to cover your shoulders in malls, but many don't. So, from what you've said, I would say get some tops that aren't sheer or some vests to go under them (cheaper!). Shopping for clothes here isn't that cheap but it's very westernized so you won't have a problem finding things here. Think about a couple of cardigans (do you call them that?) as they can be useful too. And for your tops, natural fabrics rather than man made.


Thanks, I feel better now. I just don't want to be that rude visitor that I talk about in the US.

We do call it cardigans.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

BBmover said:


> My 5 year old boy lives in shorts and shirts as do my friends daughters.
> The clothes you have sound fine! To be honest, as long as you're not flaunting and flashing flesh you will be fine. Weekends I tend to wear shorts and tees, as mainly at the park or beach,or dresses but if heading out shopping I do cover appropriately as in shoulders covered etc. a shawl is good to carry.
> Work wise I wear trouser suits or skirts below the knee.
> If you have sheer tops then place a vest under?
> Light clothing is good as it gets stinking hot and humid!


Now, let me ask a stupid question. I just bought two light leather jackets. This was before Dubai was ever a thought. Do I have to bid them adieu? Or can I wear them in the winter at night perhaps?


----------



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

I am also wondering if my attire will be suitable. I have been wearing salwar kameez for the last 10 years or so, which are loose pants with a below-knee length tunic and a matching shawl. Since none of the ones I have are sleeveless and I have many which are 3/4 or long sleeves they will definitely be OK for off hours but I am wondering if they will be OK for work at a school. The dress code which I was sent specifies only pants/trousers as part of a formal suit or dresses/skirts below the knee but since this is more like a dress I wonder if it will be OK - I can't remember the last time I wore an actual skirt.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bklyn said:


> Now, let me ask a stupid question. I just bought two light leather jackets. This was before Dubai was ever a thought. Do I have to bid them adieu? Or can I wear them in the winter at night perhaps?


I would say yes - I wear boots, I have a couple of coats (short, not full length), numerous wraps and shawls of varying weights, hats, gloves, scarves (like I said in another post, I have lived here for a while so when it's pretty cold at night, like it is at the moment, I wrap up warm).


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ExpatLibrarian said:


> I am also wondering if my attire will be suitable. I have been wearing salwar kameez for the last 10 years or so, which are loose pants with a below-knee length tunic and a matching shawl. Since none of the ones I have are sleeveless and I have many which are 3/4 or long sleeves they will definitely be OK for off hours but I am wondering if they will be OK for work at a school. The dress code which I was sent specifies only pants/trousers as part of a formal suit or dresses/skirts below the knee but since this is more like a dress I wonder if it will be OK - I can't remember the last time I wore an actual skirt.


I've been here since 1998 and everywhere I have worked salwar kameez has been considered suitable office attire. I know you are going to work in Al Ain, perhaps you would be best advised to contact the school to check with them as it may be that they do not accept traditional dress from other countries.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Bklyn said:


> I have no clothes to wear. I have a bunch of jeans, shorts, short skirts and short dresses (not minis) but above the knees and sheer tops. What should I buy? I was thinking of buying dresses. Which material is best? The closest I've been to that heat was Las Vegas and Texas. I have more winter than summer clothes. Help!
> 
> I also have a 5 year old son and 1 year old daughter. I read that they can't wear shorts is that true? What should they wear especially my daughter?


dress the kids for the heat as you would back home. you do not need to make any concessions at all for the children. This would not be frowned upon at all.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

def keep the light leather jackets! right now it's pretty chilly at night. plus, don't forget that you may have return visits to the US when you would need them [and other warmer clothes] or even other places for vacation like Europe etc.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I've been here since 1998 and everywhere I have worked salwar kameez has been considered suitable office attire. I know you are going to work in Al Ain, perhaps you would be best advised to contact the school to check with them as it may be that they do not accept traditional dress from other countries.


Agree, check with your school. At mine it is acceptable and appropriate but others may not.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

ExpatLibrarian said:


> I am also wondering if my attire will be suitable. I have been wearing salwar kameez for the last 10 years or so, which are loose pants with a below-knee length tunic and a matching shawl. Since none of the ones I have are sleeveless and I have many which are 3/4 or long sleeves they will definitely be OK for off hours but I am wondering if they will be OK for work at a school. The dress code which I was sent specifies only pants/trousers as part of a formal suit or dresses/skirts below the knee but since this is more like a dress I wonder if it will be OK - I can't remember the last time I wore an actual skirt.


Shalwar khameez is perfect attire, especially for Al Ain which is far more conservative than Dubai. I see many women wearing this in the malls, businesses, and schools. There are many Pakistani women is a lain! some also wear abaya over their clothes. There is also a good Pakistani school there with excellent teachers!


----------



## geekgirl_5 (Sep 19, 2013)

I saw an exposed midriff in Mirdif (just had to say that)

Some of the not quite Abaya, more like a coat (don't know the proper name yet) are fairly sheer and open in front and there some saucy leggings and fabulous shoes out there. Some of the outfits would make me raise my eyebrows, regardless of where I was.

When in doubt, layers are are your friend. I never wear skirts and no one has commented. Also there are lovely, but inexpensive scarves and cotton boleroes available at Splash for the tank top wearers.

It can get pretty chilly at night, so light leather jackets are fine.


----------



## UmMohamed (Dec 31, 2013)

Im a us expat and a muslim...Muslims like bellybutton to knee covered and sholders covered to be respectful, but as many have already said many people in dubai still wear short things. I personally find it rude as i think our idea of modisty is not strict at all. tip:loose cloths are cooler than tight ones, loose cotten is best for summer, but everywhere has AC anyways.


----------



## UmMohamed (Dec 31, 2013)

geekgirl_5 said:


> I saw an exposed midriff in Mirdif (just had to say that)
> 
> Some of the not quite Abaya, more like a coat (don't know the proper name yet) are fairly sheer and open in front and there some saucy leggings and fabulous shoes out there. Some of the outfits would make me raise my eyebrows, regardless of where I was.
> 
> ...


yes layers great, jacket for winter nights (like a hoodie) the coat thing is called a jilbab. Scarfs are cheaper at the central souq in sharjah make shure you bargin to get the best price!


----------



## UmMohamed (Dec 31, 2013)

Chocoya said:


> Shalwar khameez is perfect attire, especially for Al Ain which is far more conservative than Dubai. I see many women wearing this in the malls, businesses, and schools. There are many Pakistani women is a lain! some also wear abaya over their clothes. There is also a good Pakistani school there with excellent teachers!


yes smaller emerites are more conservitive but you sould be fine if tiy have your sholders to knees covered


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

geekgirl_5 said:


> I saw an exposed midriff in Mirdif (just had to say that)
> 
> Some of the not quite Abaya, more like a coat (don't know the proper name yet) are fairly sheer and open in front and there some saucy leggings and fabulous shoes out there. Some of the outfits would make me raise my eyebrows, regardless of where I was.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Is it true that women can't expose their toes?


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Bklyn said:


> Is it true that women can't expose their toes?


Definitely not allowed may result in pedicure envy lol


----------



## geekgirl_5 (Sep 19, 2013)

Bklyn said:


> Is it true that women can't expose their toes?


Um, that's a new one. 
It's generally considered rude to have the sole of foot facing someone and feet get washed before prayer, so I guess feet are a "dirty" body part. 

However, shoes get removed if you are going to sit on the floor. The abaya are quite long anyway. The ultra orthodox women wear gloves, some may be it applies to toes too...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

geekgirl_5 said:


> Um, that's a new one. It's generally considered rude to have the sole of foot facing someone and feet get washed before prayer, so I guess feet are a "dirty" body part. However, shoes get removed if you are going to sit on the floor. The abaya are quite long anyway. The ultra orthodox women wear gloves, some may be it applies to toes too...


There's a lot of nail bars and salons that would be out of business if this we're true


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> There's a lot of nail bars and salons that would be out of business if this we're true



I'm glad I was misinformed.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

I am also Muslim and I agree that apart from what "everyone does" in Dubai, it is polite to respect your host culture so covering your shoulders and legs should not be too difficult for any expat. Also I agree that some of the Islamic outfits I see in the malls in Dubai are absolutely shocking but, as my mother always said, just because your friend jumps from the roof, doesn't mean you have to also. The outfits are really inappropriate in any Muslim context, but, what to do, it appears to be becoming the Dubai fashion.

I agree that long loose cotton clothing is perfect, especially for summer - actually definitely cooler than wearing short tight clothes. You will find, at this time of year, the desert is very cold at night, so if you are venturing out for a BBQ etc, you will need to take plenty of firewood and have nice warm jackets otherwise , it is very very cold!

You don't need to cover your feet / toes here but they are considered dirty, of course, as they are in close proximity to the ground. I doubt there are any culture who do not find the soles of the feet rude. I think just common sense should prevail and you will be find and enjoy expat life here.


----------



## UmMohamed (Dec 31, 2013)

no not true. I don't bu its personal prefrence.

why could you show legs and arms but not toes?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's great you're asking lots of questions about life in Dubai.

But you're still in for a culture shock once you're on the ground here. It won't, however, be the culture shock you may be expecting...


----------



## UmMohamed (Dec 31, 2013)

not nessasarily. I didnt really have culture shock (I was sure I would). UAE is not so diffrent from the US unless you're from a small white town.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

That was (sort of) my point....

Coming here expecting a conservative Muslim country and finding people nearly naked walking around the malls and on the beaches is a culture shock in its own way.



UmMohamed said:


> not nessasarily. I didnt really have culture shock (I was sure I would). UAE is not so diffrent from the US unless you're from a small white town.


----------



## UmMohamed (Dec 31, 2013)

lol, true dat!


----------



## thevillagealchemist (Aug 15, 2013)

As far as keeping cool, I have found that jersey material or cotton long loose dresses are the absolute best!! I tried jeans but almost died. Anything breathable and loose is really great. I am from Texas but the heat here makes Texas' summers look like paradise.


----------



## UmMohamed (Dec 31, 2013)

long cloths also sheild you from the sun! just make sure they can breath!


----------



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the votes of confidence on the salwar kameez - I am bringing several, mainly cotton, some with half sleeves and some with long, also a couple of dressy ones for nights out.

Are dressier thong sandals with a backstrap acceptable for work? I used to hang out on a Thailand teacher forum when I was thinking of moving there and I remember teachers saying that for women thong sandals were OK as long as they were not flip flops - wonder if the UAE school dress code is similar.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

ExpatLibrarian said:


> Thanks for the votes of confidence on the salwar kameez - I am bringing several, mainly cotton, some with half sleeves and some with long, also a couple of dressy ones for nights out.
> 
> Are dressier thong sandals with a backstrap acceptable for work? I used to hang out on a Thailand teacher forum when I was thinking of moving there and I remember teachers saying that for women thong sandals were OK as long as they were not flip flops - wonder if the UAE school dress code is similar.


I always wear fancy slippers (often thong style), which I usually purchase in Pakistan, to work and I also wear abaya over my salwar kameez. Slippers are fine for professional business wear if you are wearing traditional clothes (not if you are wearing a business suit - then proper shoes would be the way to go). 

If you are Muslim, you may find you wish to wear abaya over your salwar kameez.


----------



## UmMohamed (Dec 31, 2013)

even if not muslim an abaya is an easy way to look proffessional and feel comfy, many women wear them w/o hijab. Make sure to spend the extra and get a good fabric, makes a big diffrence esspecially in summer


----------



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

I saw a woman wearing an Abaya and Shayla over salwar kameez today in Flushing, Queens and thought immediately of this thread.


----------



## edeefish (Oct 13, 2013)

I see that this thread is a few months old, but I'm hoping someone will reply to my related question. I keep reading conflicting advice about skirt length. Are skirts that fall just above the knee okay? Or *should* knees be completely covered? I'm headed to Dubai in 2 weeks and as most of my skirts are knee-length, I'm wondering if I can wear any of them.

In case it makes a difference, I should add that I'll be visiting with my husband who's attending a last-round interview, although I only expect to meet with 1 or 2 of his potential colleagues on a tour of the city.

Thank you!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's perfect. You'll see all sorts here, but it comes down to having a certain level of respect when out in public. Keep a light cardigan or pashmina handy if you are wearing sleeveless for malls, etc.


----------

